# Haro Sonix Alfine 8 Conversion



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

So I went and did this. 
I always wanted a dual suspension with an IGH for a light duty enduro style ride but wanted to avoid using a tensioner. So I found a cheap Haro Sonix frame on Ebay in need of some love. Sadly it was cracked so it needed repairing which ate into my budget. I stripped all the paint and polished the frame and old Lx cranks to make it all shiny.
I used one of these bad boys for chain tension duties. Trickstuff

I needed to flip the BB linkage plate to fit it but so far I like it as a means of chain tensioning almost more than the bushnel on my HT.

The Sonix it self has a very unique ride that I hated when I first rode it. It squats badly under power strokes or slow speed climbing. I read everything I could on setting it up correctly and constantly came across people saying how you needed the exact right sag for it to work right. They weren't wrong. Lots of tinkering and a better shock pump later I have it dialed. It's a lively ride that climbs ok but descends better.

The alfine 8 is nice. I have a rolhoff as well which I love . I like the alfine trigger shift and how quick and light it shifts. I'm still getting used to the paddles on the shifter shifting in reverse to a derailleur set up.
The Alfine is more difficult to remove from the bike than the rolhoff and you have to have those little yellow lines perfectly lined up or else you can slip shifts.
My biggest gripe with it is the uneven gear steps which is really annoying when you are trying to maintain cadence.

Initially I was really worried how the weight of the hub would affect suspension performance. I can really feel the weight of the rolhoff on the back of my HT but on the sonix the Alfine doesn't make the bike feel unbalanced at all.
So the whole thing weighs 14kg (30lb ish) with pretty middle road spec. 
Overall it's a fun bike to ride now that i have the rear suspension dialed and am getting used to it's idiosyncrasies.

Frame- 2006 Haro Sonix 120mm travel
Fork- DT XRM 120 twin shot 15mm
Headset- FSA orbit Mx
Bars- EA50
Cranks- Shimano LX
Stem- FSA 90mm
Seat Post- X Fusion Hi lo
Brakes- Shimano Deore 180mm rotors
Hubs- Nuke proof Front, Alfine 8 Rear
Rims- wtb Laser Disc
Tyres- Maxis Ignitor
Saddle- SDG belair


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Like.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Pretty ****ing rad.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I've had a hiatus from the forum - so late reply.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/...onventional-bb-shells-490528.html#post5488560
From 2009(!)

I think the Rohloff was nicer on the BowTi, but that made a better SS. I agree with the ride characteristic of the Sonic, squatting under a seated power stroke at low speeds, but pretty good in all other cases.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I looked into the forward components ebb but it seems they are no longer in business. The Trick stuff one is expensive but is well made and works perfectly.

Since putting it together I've tinkered some more to improve it's climbing abilities. I've put a slightly longer stem on and am running slightly less than the recommended 10 mm of sag on the rear shock . Also I have to use a smooth circular pedal stroke which is what I should be doing any way. The Sonix seems to have a squat threshold where if you can't keep your cadence above 60 rpm up a climb then your pedal stroke starts to compress the shock. This threshold gets higher the less air you have in the rear shock. In this instance I think the rolhoff would be a better fit for this bike because you'd have the extra low range of gears for spinning up the steep stuff. With the Alfine 8 I tend to almost ride it like I would a single speed by hitting the steep stuff out of the saddle and muscling my way up since it's less squat prone if you are out of the saddle.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Haro sonix Alfine 8 conversion mk2*

So I fell in love with my 16" 2006 model sonix, rode the crap out of it, broke it twice and spent 2times what the frame originally cost getting it professionally welded back together. For the past year I've been on the look out for an 18" frame. They are rare in Australia. I found one in Canada which I had my brother ship over and the week before it arrived I found this frame in Australia for a price too good to refuse. So now I have spares. This 2010 model rides so much better than the 2006. I don't know what it is but between the rearranged top pivots , different shock and better fitting frame the ride quality is a marked improvement.


----------

